# Missing fuse terminal for rear defroster



## Jaybird48 (Feb 25, 2021)

My rear defroster hasn't been working on my 04 Goat, so I checked to see if fuse was blown and it turns out there's no fuse, so I went to get some fuses went to install it and the right terminal for the fuse isn't there. I put fuse in and tested the fuse and both sides of fuse is getting power. So my question is do I need to put a terminal in the right side for the rear defroster to work or does the right terminal just hold the fuse in? Its currently 80 some degrees outside so I can't really check to see if rear defroster works. So do I need to pull out fuse box and install a right terminal for it to work? Or will it work with out? Still learning electrical side of working on cars, please help and thanks to all who does.


----------

